# Number 1 pick in the Draft?



## toolBASICS (Mar 7, 2005)

Who do you guys think will be the Number 1 pick in the Draft?


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Andrew Bogut


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

Chris Paul


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

If it's the Hornets or Bobcats, Chris Paul. Anybody else, Bogut.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Casual said:


> If it's the Hornets or Bobcats, Chris Paul. Anybody else, Bogut.


You don't think the hornets would go big? Magloire is a little undersized(6'10") so him and Bogut would form a nice frontline. Bobcats may go for him as well. I think Bogut is the better player, but it depends on whether the Bobcats think Bogut can coexist with Okafor. If they decide not, then Chris Paul will be their pick.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

PetroToZoran said:


> You don't think the hornets would go big? Magloire is a little undersized(6'10") so him and Bogut would form a nice frontline. Bobcats may go for him as well. I think Bogut is the better player, but it depends on whether the Bobcats think Bogut can coexist with Okafor. If they decide not, then Chris Paul will be their pick.


I dont think the Hornets go for a post player. They might go big but it wont be in the post. I think the Hornets are going to draft an athletic SF or a good PG. The system that Byron Scott uses requires athletic wing players and a capable PG. They have West and Magloire (who is listed at 6'11 which is still a nice C) with Andersen, Brown, and Lampe who should be enough to run what Scott wants to run.

I want Marvin Williams but Id take Chris Paul with no problem...


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> I dont think the Hornets go for a post player. They might go big but it wont be in the post. I think the Hornets are going to draft an athletic SF or a good PG. The system that Byron Scott uses requires athletic wing players and a capable PG. They have West and Magloire (who is listed at 6'11 which is still a nice C) with Andersen, Brown, and Lampe who should be enough to run what Scott wants to run.
> 
> I want Marvin Williams but Id take Chris Paul with no problem...


Then Scott should change his system. If he's still coaching like that, it means he thinks the Hornets are the Nets of a few years ago. The Hornets don't have a star PG or athletic wings. Granted, JR Smith is a nice athlete, but he is no Josh Smith or Richard Jefferson athletically. At this point, I think the Hornets just need to draft the best players and at this point it looks like Bogut.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

PetroToZoran said:


> Then Scott should change his system. If he's still coaching like that, it means he thinks the Hornets are the Nets of a few years ago. The Hornets don't have a star PG or athletic wings. Granted, JR Smith is a nice athlete, but he is no Josh Smith or Richard Jefferson athletically. At this point, I think the Hornets just need to draft the best players and at this point it looks like Bogut.


JR Smith is near = to Josh Smith or Richard Jefferson athletically Id put money on it. The PG is essential and we dont have it yet true. Chris Paul could be that PG also. Scott has the caproom and the draft spots to draft to fit his system which worked for the Nets so why change?


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

Well, I take it back. Charlotte might take Marvin over Chris. Marvin and Emeka? That would be sick. I definitely think they'll go for a Carolina guy, though. Either Williams, Paul, or Felton.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

It appears to me like Paul & Williams are beginning to become exposed as over-rated. I think Bogut will go #1, no matter who has the pick.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

I think it'll definitely be Bogut, and he'll live up to that status in the season.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I can't imagine a scenario where Paul goes before Bogut or Williams.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

blabla97 said:


> I can't imagine a scenario where Paul goes before Bogut or Williams.


Neither can I. I really can't see Paul becoming that great of a player. I think Bogut is going to be really solid and Williams is going to be an absolute STAR.


----------



## toolBASICS (Mar 7, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> Neither can I. I really can't see Paul becoming that great of a player. I think Bogut is going to be really solid and Williams is going to be an absolute STAR.


I agree with ya.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Still not impressed with Marvin Williams. I'd take Shawne Williams over him.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> Still not impressed with Marvin Williams. I'd take Shawne Williams over him.


You will be converted. It's only a matter of time...


----------



## IwishIwasAlilbittalla (Aug 14, 2004)

Talented centers are so hard to come by these days, I don't see how any team could pass by a guy like Bogut.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I think Bogut will become the number 1 pick


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

PetroToZoran said:


> Then Scott should change his system. If he's still coaching like that, it means he thinks the Hornets are the Nets of a few years ago. The Hornets don't have a star PG or athletic wings. Granted, JR Smith is a nice athlete, but he is no Josh Smith or Richard Jefferson athletically. At this point, I think the Hornets just need to draft the best players and at this point it looks like Bogut.


J.R. Smith is very comparable to Richard Jefferson and Josh Smith athletically. Plus, he has a way better shot from outside than both of them. I think, when it is all said and done, J.R. Smith will be a better player than both Josh Smith and Richard Jefferson. Scott doesn't need to change his system yet. He doesn't have the players right now to implement ANY type of system. Give it a few years and many roster changes to determine whether his system works or not. 

I believe the Hornets need a versatile, athletic 3. That person is Marvin Williams. He is going to be great. They also need a starting PG. I would love Paul but if we draft Marvin, there's no way we get Paul, too. If I was making the 1st pick for the Hornets, I would choose Marvin Williams if he comes out. I'm just really hoping they don't take Bogut. He's a nicely skilled, fundamental player but I just don't see greatness in him. I don't see him as someone you build around. I see greatness in Marvin Williams, and, to a lesser extent, Chris Paul.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I personally think all of these players have the potential to become special in the league. There's no doubt in my mind about that. Charlotte will probably try and get Williams because Knight and Hart have been giving them very good production. NO might go with either Paul or Bogut considering the emergence of Dan Dickau this year.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Bogut in my mind is going to be exactly like Duncan, not flashy, but a great all around player and will emerge as the best player taken in this years draft.
I see no scenario where he doesn't go #1 even if the team doesn't need him, this is the NBA and teams draft the best possible player at #1 not just what they need.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bogut probably goes #1.

Hornets might draft Paul #1 if they get the #1 pick, since they already have Magloire to play center and will likely get Stromile Swift in FA this year. That would leave them with a starting lineup of Paul/Smith/Nailon/Swift/Magloire. A damn fine young starting lineup.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

EHL said:


> Bogut probably goes #1.
> 
> Hornets might draft Paul #1 if they get the #1 pick, since they already have Magloire to play center and will likely get Stromile Swift in FA this year. That would leave them with a starting lineup of Paul/Smith/Nailon/Swift/Magloire. A damn fine young starting lineup.



I would LOVE to get Stromile for the 4 spot and draft Paul for starting PG. But Nailon is not our 3 of the future. I'd rather Nachbar than Nailon. 

And also, somebody said Bogut will be like Duncan. Umm, no. Not even close. He'll be ok, but nowhere near Duncan.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

jalen5 said:


> I would LOVE to get Stromile for the 4 spot and draft Paul for starting PG. But Nailon is not our 3 of the future. I'd rather Nachbar than Nailon.
> 
> And also, somebody said Bogut will be like Duncan. Umm, no. Not even close. He'll be ok, but nowhere near Duncan.


Nachbar is no better than backup material, good energy off the bench. And obviously Nailon isn't the future at 3, but luckily the 3 is the easiest position to fill in the NBA, so that shouldn't be a problem. Bobby Simmons is available this summer. Boy, when you think about it, there's a very good chance the Hornets put this starting lineup on the floor next season:

Chris Paul
JR Smith
Bobby Simmons
Stromile Swift
Jamaal Magloire

That is a very balanced lineup, offensively and defensively. Good coach in Byron Scott too. 

Also, it should be noted that Swift will almost certainly be a Hornet next year. They can offer him more than any other team save for the Hawks, but the big difference is that he'll be playing back home in NO. Lots of incentive for Swift to go to NO, especially if they've already drafted Paul.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Bogut


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Bogut will be lucky to crack the top 3.

Marvin Williams if he comes out, if not Chris Paul.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

blabla97 said:


> I can't imagine a scenario where Paul goes before Bogut or Williams.


If the Hawks get the second pick and Bogut is taken at the first, they have no reason to get another wing player when they already have Childress and Smith, and have Tyronn Lue running their point.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

EHL said:


> Nachbar is no better than backup material, good energy off the bench. And obviously Nailon isn't the future at 3, but luckily the 3 is the easiest position to fill in the NBA, so that shouldn't be a problem. Bobby Simmons is available this summer. Boy, when you think about it, there's a very good chance the Hornets put this starting lineup on the floor next season:
> 
> Chris Paul
> JR Smith
> ...



I know that Nachbar is no more than backup material w/ a good shot and energy off the bench. I was just trying to emphasize how much I DON'T want Nailon to be even on the team, much less the starting 3. I would like picking up Bobby Simmons for the 3 spot or someone similar to him. There still is a possibility the Hornets take Marvin Williams in the draft. We don't even know if Paul and/or Williams are coming out though so this is really all speculation as well as the signing of Swift. However, I HOPE both of these do actually happen.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Pan Mengtu said:


> If the Hawks get the second pick and Bogut is taken at the first, they have no reason to get another wing player when they already have Childress and Smith, and have Tyronn Lue running their point.


Then they trade the pick to someone who does need a WF. Better value there...


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

blabla97 said:


> Then they trade the pick to someone who does need a WF. Better value there...


Possibly, but who's trading a good PG for the second pick?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> Bogut will be lucky to crack the top 3.
> 
> Marvin Williams if he comes out, if not Chris Paul.


 Unless Bogut really flubs his workouts I think Bogut is a clear cut #1 right now. Talented big men are few and far between. Still don't get why NO wouldn't want him. Put Bogut at C and move Magloire to PF. JR Smith shooting will become quite the weapon with that inside presence. Plus from all accounts Bogut is good to great passer so I doubt chemistry will be an issue

Paul looks good but he doesn't look like a #1 calibre type player to me


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

> And also, somebody said Bogut will be like Duncan. Umm, no. Not even close. He'll be ok, but nowhere near Duncan.


Even as Ute fan, I don't think he'll be as good as Duncan...very, VERY few are. But there's definetely some similarities in their play. Bogut isn't as smooth and his D isn't quite as good, and Timmy isn't as nasty, but other than that they are very similar. Both are good shot-blockers, but are very skilled ballhandlers for 7-footers, both have good touch, unselfish team-guys, and most importantly, both possess that special quality that seems like whenever they touch the ball on the block, it's over. When Bogues has the ball on the block, there's nothing the other team can do. If they play him one-on-one, it's two points, guaranteed, unless he misses the shot. You can't defend him. When you double, triple, or even quadruple him, he's an excellent passer and will shred you with a nice feed to a cutter. I don't remember Duncan much in college, but I imagine it was quite similar.

I don't see Andrew being as good as Duncan, but I see him being a similar, and very good, player in the NBA.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Andrew Bogut will most likely be the number pick in this year's draft.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

What is all the infatuation with Chris Paul and Marvin Williams? I think Andrew Bogut and Rudy Gay are my top 2 prospects comming out this year. Marvin could very well be a star, but right now I think he needs one more year of college. He just screams "Tweener" to me.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> What is all the infatuation with Chris Paul and Marvin Williams? I think Andrew Bogut and Rudy Gay are my top 2 prospects comming out this year. Marvin could very well be a star, but right now I think he needs one more year of college. He just screams "Tweener" to me.


He might scream tweener at the moment because he's playing exclusively in the post. But EVERY time he's had the opportunity to show off his perimeter skills, I have been floored. IMO, he moves a lot better on the perimeter than Gay does. Gay is simply getting the opportunity to play wing right now.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Andrew Bogut will most likely be the number pick in this year's draft.


Yeah....hopefully..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Williams may very well develop into a great player but he also looks like he can use another year in college to me also. I haven't seen him simply impose his will on a game yet.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm with HKF, not sold on Marvin at all. Yeah, he's athletic but he has no jump shot at all. He scores all of his points on FTs and I've never seen him hit a 3.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

svanacore said:


> I'm with HKF, not sold on Marvin at all. Yeah, he's athletic but he has no jump shot at all. He scores all of his points on FTs and I've never seen him hit a 3.


Thats cause he plays power forward and doesn't get a chance to shoot that many threes. Still shoots 45% from three point range and 51% from the field. Wait till he gets moved to his natural position at small forward. He'll be unstoppable.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Andrew Bogut with out a doubt, he is amazing. powerful, excellent rebounder, explosive and he can shoot!!! also im not saying hes gunna be top 5 but watch out for hakim warrick from syricuse.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

svanacore said:


> I'm with HKF, not sold on Marvin at all. Yeah, he's athletic but he has no jump shot at all. He scores all of his points on FTs and I've never seen him hit a 3.


No jump shot? I guess you haven't seen too many UNC games, then...


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

blabla97 said:


> No jump shot? I guess you haven't seen too many UNC games, then...


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

blabla97 said:


> No jump shot? I guess you haven't seen too many UNC games, then...


I saw about 8 UNC games this year, he does have a decent midrange shot. I don't mean to say he's like Warrick who has no shot at all. 

I mean his jump shot isn't that good. Also, I don't think he'd have much trouble developing a good jump shot but I think Gay is ahead of him at this point.

And maybe it is because he is playing the pf position, but he looks like a tweener to me. 

Personally, I would draft Paul, maybe Felton and Gay( if he came out, lol that sounds wierd)ahead of him. Marvin needs another year.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

If NO gets #1, I would not be surprised if they try to trade down a spot or two and get a little added value and then draft their wing/point. They blew up their whole team but kept Magloire, they must think he's part of the future.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

blowuptheraptors said:


> If NO gets #1, I would not be surprised if they try to trade down a spot or two and get a little added value and then draft their wing/point. They blew up their whole team but kept Magloire, they must think he's part of the future.



That's exaclty what I hope they do. I'm sure Bogut will be a good player in the NBA (not a superstar though) but I think New Orleans would be MUCH better off picking Marvin Williams or Chris Paul. Chris Paul is a pure point guard. The guy is just a winner and I believe will win wherever he goes. Marvin Williams is gonna be a GREAT player. He has the ability to play inside and outside. Also, svanacore, Marvin has hit 14 of 31 3 point attempts for 45% behind the arc. He has had 2 games with 3 made 3 pointers. He can hit that shot very well. 

I just really hope the Hornets don't pick Bogut if Marvin or Paul are available.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bogut.
Any team that gets the number 1 and doesn't want to draft Bogut will just trade down. I see no scenario in which Bogut won't get drafted number 1. Kid is straight up nasty. A center like that would shore up a ton of teams in the league. You plug Bogut in as center day 1 and don't worry about the position for the next 20 years.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If Atlanta gets the #2 I would expect them to be all ears for trade offers.


----------



## Greater Levitator (Dec 29, 2004)

Martynas Andriuskevicius will be drafted No. 1....


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Greater Levitator said:


> Martynas Andriuskevicius will be drafted No. 1....


I doubt that would ever happen. Especially after Darko and Skita, team's will shy away from wasting a #1 pick on a guy with microscopic box scores. JMO.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Greater Levitator said:


> Martynas Andriuskevicius will be drafted No. 1....


I have already wrote it in other thread, but I think it fits here too. Im 99% sure that NBA team wont risk with #1 pick on him.
------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

The more I see of Andriuskevicius the worser picture of his future I draw in my mind. Of course the ones who look at his stats and laugh at his poor numbers arent right either, but I doubt hes gonna be Top3 player in any class. That doesnt mean that he will fail, but I dont see enormous greatness in him anymore.

Maybe Im at pesimistic mood, because in last 2 domestic games Tanoka Beard didnt play and Andriuskevicius could get the most time of it, but coach had to bench him for his stupid mistakes. Especially in defense, failing to box out 200 cm guys and allowing them to putback the balls, which should have been taken easily by Martynas. In offense the only thing he shows is drawing fouls and hes converting it much better lately. But other than that hes easy to stop.

What Im sure of, if he goes to draft this year (and isnt allowed to stay in Europe) he gonna be Skita-Darko type prospect. If he waits for year or even 2 his future would be much brighter in NBA.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

blowuptheraptors said:


> If NO gets #1, I would not be surprised if they try to trade down a spot or two and get a little added value and then draft their wing/point. They blew up their whole team but kept Magloire, they must think he's part of the future.



i think there would be several takers to trade that top pick for. i dont know if new orleans is still that crazy about magliore, rumor was they were going to trade him to toronto but he got hurt. bogut would add a lot at the center postion for some team with his passing and rebounding. i dont know if chris paul and marvin williams have the same impact on a game as a skilled 7footer.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Bogut, bottom line no questions asked.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Bogut- this kids stock COULDNT be higher


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

after seeing bogut today hes not nearly as agressive as he should be.

and he wont be able to guard anyone in the nba,hes gonna be a defensive laibility.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Keith Closs said:


> and he wont be able to guard anyone in the nba,hes gonna be a defensive laibility.


Why not?


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

we will see how good he is when ho goes up against Kevin Bookout and Oklahoma, he is bigger then Bookout but Bookout going to be a good test for him.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

BigMac said:


> we will see how good he is when ho goes up against Kevin Bookout and Oklahoma, he is bigger then Bookout but Bookout going to be a good test for him.


it should be interestign because i dont think OU is gonna constantly triple team em like utep did..


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Why not?


hes slow footed moving defensively,he got torched guaring uteps big man one on one and isnt the best help defender either..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Keith Closs said:


> hes slow footed moving defensively,he got torched guaring uteps big man one on one and isnt the best help defender either..


Look at other centers in the NBA. It's not like they are race horses.
He played all 40 minutes of the game to the point of exhaustion, so that might be part of why he appeared slower than usual.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogut looks like the first pick. He surprised me with his range. He IS slow though. That might be a problem. He reminds me a lot of Vlade Divac.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

As futurist said, I don't think he is markedly behind average speed for a center in the NBA. What he has going for him, is that he's probably as talented as any, and that is why is he has been successful (or, even dominant) on every level he's played thus far.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

After Marvin's game today, and if UNC gets to the Final 4, I'm thinking the tournament will up his stock and he'll enter the draft. If that happens, he could very well go ahead of Bogut. In fact, I'd bet on it.


----------

